# DSH or BSH?...



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

.....Cus I've tried telling the woman who "rescued" this cat and her 3 kittens that neither she nor the babies are full bsh as she's claiming and now trying to sell the kittens at £100 a pop and mum is now up for sale without even neutering her first 

So I'll happily appologise to said lady if anyone can confirm that I am completely wrong and said cat and kittens are in face BSH so guys what do you think? DSH or BSH?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_DSH. i have seen so many ads saying that they have this breed and that breed for sale, but they arnt, the picture looks like a very pretty DSH to me, _


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would say DSH. Beautiful cat.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I am so mad at this lady! I tried very delicately telling her that the kittens dont look full bsh (this was before I saw the picture of mum) and she was adamant that "although they dont have papers, I assure you they ARE" :mad2:

I have to admit I was expecting mum to at least look half BSH but she's not even the slightest is she? She's just a stunning moggy that deserves to be neutered and found a lovely home where she can be spoilt rotten!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah from this photo I would say DSH, not much sign of BSH in her!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont breed BSH but even i can tell the cat is a DSH.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Still trying to be nice but think she's ignoring me now unless she's blocked me!

Seeing soo many similar stories lately it seems to be the latest "fad" people are searching the internet looking for "free to good home" then doing nothing but feeding them for a couple of days and then trying to sell on for a quick profit 

Was hoping this was maybe someone who was just misled but its looking more and more like the same senario again  

About the only brightside is both cat and kittens do look in good condition from the photos. Have seen some appalling cases of neglect lately its heartbreaking sometimes


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't see any sign of a BSH there, she is a pretty moggy, I never understand why people think they might have a pedigree, if they did they would have papers and paid a lot of money for it. 

She really should sell her spayed otherwise she could be sold in to the wrong hands and be having litter after litter.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

the amount of people ive had for my 2 mainecoons i was trying to rehome wanted them for a quick buck to sell on or not neutered, i eventually gave up and kept them both as my pets. it wasnt that i wanted anything for them just the best loving homes but they would be neutered before leaving me and no amount of money would change this.
i always put a price then once im happy with new owners i can change my mind and say free only when im completely happy and not before.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

definitely DSH


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have no sympathy for anyone who thinks they are getting a BSH for a bargain price from their local byb. 

Because this deluded woman thinks she is onto something, I bet she ends up selling her uneutered DSH to a fellow moron who will breed from this very pretty DSH and attempt to charge £100 for the kittens.


----------



## Savvy20 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have BSH's and she looks nothing like one, she is gorgeous though x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep not bsh.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a sad story, hope this girl and her kittens find good homes and don't end up in the hands of a BYB


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

That is a pretty cat, but as BSH as I am. Can you get someone else to send her a one off email, directing her to, or attaching this thread? Then if she continues to advertise, you know it is money.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well the story gets a little weird now  She's still adamant that shes full BSH BUT she says I can have the mum for free? I wonder if maybe she's been emailed by someone else too explaining the difference?

So dilema now, the rescues are ALL choca and only taking on those in potential danger which unfortunately doesn't include ones that are just being passed about un neutered to be possibley used as breeding machines 

I have 7 of my own with an un neutered male stray keep trying to move in (but still cant get close enough to him to catch him!) So I really dont have room for another - I'd like to and the day to day costs wouldn't be a problem but its already expensive at worming and fleeing time!

So now not sure what to do, she's talking to me still at least so maybe my best bet is to try and pursuade her into neutering before she finds a home for her? I've already asked all my friends but none are wanting another cat either


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> What a sad story, hope this girl and her kittens find good homes and don't end up in the hands of a BYB


Alas its not as bad as some I've come accross lately, had 3 picks ups of a mum cat and kittens needing rehoming, 2 were for sale as a set and one lot was just dumped in someones garden in a box with a blanket, the kittens were literally about a week old


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

No doubt in my mind DSH


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Even if she was a BSH without papers and being registered she's not worth anything more than a DSH.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse... I see you live in Burton on trent, I live about 3 miles from Burton in Church Gresley, this lady could take her cat to be spayed at Easipet care in Burton and a spay costs just £32 and if she needs to vaccinate it costs £22 for flu, enteritis and leukaemia. There is no need for this cat to be neglected with these prices or even being at risk from contracting a pyometra which can be fatal if undetected.

The vets are inside Just for pets near British Home Stores. Please tell your friend about this vet and these very cheap prices. The vets are all very friendly and extremely helpful. 

Once she has done the right thing by her cat by spaying her then she can find it a suitable home and maybe charge for the price of the spay, this would be the more responsible thing to do if she thinks anything of her cat at all.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Myanimalmadhouse... I see you live in Burton on trent, I live about 3 miles from Burton in Church Gresley, this lady could take her cat to be spayed at Easipet care in Burton and a spay costs just £32 and if she needs to vaccinate it costs £22 for flu, enteritis and leukaemia. There is no need for this cat to be neglected with these prices or even being at risk from contracting a pyometra which can be fatal if undetected.
> 
> The vets are inside Just for pets near British Home Stores. Please tell your friend about this vet and these very cheap prices. The vets are all very friendly and extremely helpful.
> 
> Once she has done the right thing by her cat by spaying her then she can find it a suitable home and maybe charge for the price of the spay, this would be the more responsible thing to do if she thinks anything of her cat at all.


She already knows! Too late now anyways, mum cat has apparently gone with one of her kittens, she has now put the price of the other 2 down to £60 for one or £100 for the 2


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> she has now put the price of the other 2 down to £60 for one or £100 for the 2


Perhaps she has learnt there isn't such a market for moggies masquerading as BSH


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Some adverts I have seen really make me laugh, some of the latest I have seen over the last few weeks have been, Sphynx with long silky fur!!!!!!!
Another advertised a Siamese and the photo showed a black and white moggy:mad2:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Saw this on another forum...................... and these people put themselves forward as cat experts
My name is Cocoa... | Crawley, West Sussex | Pets4Homes


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Perhaps she has learnt there isn't such a market for moggies masquerading as BSH


Now £30 each or £50 for the 2, in just a few days they've gone from £100 to £50 for the 2! Funnily enough there is still no takers! But then again on the same fb page there are 3 other adverts for kittens that are £15 and £20 each and a 8 year old cat thats "free to good home" "Staffy" pups (mum and dad pedigree but pups not registered hence price - yeah right! ) that started at £250 each and now £120 and no end of other lizards, rabbits, guinea pigs etc


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Some adverts I have seen really make me laugh, some of the latest I have seen over the last few weeks have been, *Sphynx with long silky fur!!!!!!!*
> Another advertised a Siamese and the photo showed a black and white moggy:mad2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

DSH without a doubt she may not intentionally be misleading it is a mistake a lot of BYB make. Either way kittens probably have an unknown father so it makes them moggies


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm. If someone says 'has no papers but is definitely a xxx', where 'xxx' is any registered breed, they are being misleading, either deliberately or unintentionally.

As far as I'm concerned, a cat without papers is not a breed, even if it *looks* like the breed.

And this kitty, lovely as she is, doesn't even look like a bsh.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She doesn't look like a BSH at all, I know some breeders don't register their pedigrees if they are going as pets.

I register all mine whether pet, show or breeding, but if you see pedigree kittens selling without papers such as BSH for instance and both parents are BSHs then you should be given a copy of the dam and sires pedigree or at least a copy of the mating certificate. These kittens would be pedigrees in their own rights. 

Although I never see the point in selling pedigree kittens without registering them and selling them at half the price because to register it only costs £9 plus £5 to declare the litter and it costs a bit of paper and printing ink and a little time to make a pedigree certificate.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

She is almost identical to my DSH! My kitty is preg with moggy kittens and would never dream of tainting the pedigree market with these kittens. My sister in law has a beautiful pedigree family with a Bengal, rag doll and a Turkish angora and she paid a lot of money for them. I wanted to rescue my kitty from being dumped therefore I got her. 

If people want pedigree it's awful that there are people out there ripping them off and potentially put the cats life and welfare at risk by doing so 

Xxxx


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

moggie, we seem to see loads of people with 'british shorthairs' that are moggies but they think that is what they are called for some reason!


----------

